# Instalação XFCE

## julianoduarte

Boa tarde,

   Sou novo no mundo Gentoo. Realizei uma instalação, seguindo a documentação oficial, e após o término da mesma, tentei instalar o XFCE no Gentoo.

   Entretanto, ao executar o comando: emerge --ask xfce-base/xfce4-meta xfce-extra/xfce4-notifyd (conforme instrução obtida em: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xfce)

   Tive o seguinte erro:

[blocks B ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-225)

[blocks B ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4, sys-apps/systemd-226-r2)

[blocks B ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-225)

*Error: the above package list contains packages which cannot be installed at the same time on the system

   Alguém por favor, poderia me ajudar a solucionar este problema?

----------

## miltinho

Esse bloqueio é o mais conhecido. 

Existem duas USE flags: udev e systemd, uma você terá que desabilitar globalmente, e de preferencia definir o uso da outra globalmente. Eu pessoalmente te desaconselho a usar o sistemd (esse sistema tem sido usado para tomar/desvirtuar o mundo open-source).

Uma última coisa: verifique qual profile você está usando, alguns forçam o uso/instalação do systemd. É claro que você pode mudar (terá que reemergir tudo), esse é o lado bom do mundo gentoo.

Espero que tenha ajudado.

----------

